# Toshiba 24PS10ZE as PC Monitor



## sangha (Feb 22, 2012)

I want to buy Toshiba 24 Inches Full HD LED 24PS10ZE. I know its going to be a good TV, but I wanted to know how good is it as a PC Monitor as its refresh rate hasn't been mentioned anywhere.

Anyone who is alreay tried doing so?


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 22, 2012)

screw the refresh rate, just make sure it has :
1. hdmi
2. vga

refresh rate will be 50 or 60 hz.
im using my hdmi port on hd6770 to connect to my videocon tv.

just make sure that you set the resolution of the 2nd display(tv) as 
1366x768 <-- try this first, as it'll prolly work.
1600x900
1920x1080


----------



## sangha (Feb 23, 2012)

It has 1 vga port and 2 hdmi ports. so ports are not the problem.

I actually wanted to know its < Response time> instead of refresh rate.


----------



## saz (Feb 24, 2012)

@doomgiver: I suppose your videocon tv would be >22 inches....how does hd 6770 perform while gaming?


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 24, 2012)

its 32 inches.
it a bit dark, and about 5% of the screen on each side is gobbled up, as in i cant see it, but its there, so the taskbar appears as half.

rest, the response tiem is ok, just a little bit of ghosting.

and for some reason, yellow color is a bit green-shifted, like if there is a bit of yellow-green color, it'll show as green. weird.


----------

